# Gentile Bees from a cut out!



## mrspock (Feb 1, 2010)

LandellApiaries said:


> The best part is they are so gentile!


I'm sympathetic to your preferences.


----------



## LandellApiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

haha, it should have read gentle. The auto spell checker sometimes just does not work.


----------



## BeeBrothersApiary (Oct 14, 2007)

:applause:


----------



## trainwrecker (May 23, 2010)

we usually try to catch the queen and place her in a queen cage. then we hang her in the brood box. (just being cautious w/her). and yes we prefer gentle or gentile also whichever i the nicest!


----------



## LandellApiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

being that yesterdays cut out was perfect, Murphy says that today's will be hell...and it was. I posted this on another forum, but this sentence sums it up- 

"When I got home, I pulled the stingers out of my suit and gloves. 67 were in the gloves and another 91 were in my suit. 53 made it through to get me as I have 53 little bumps in my arms, legs, neck from the veil touching me briefly, and 1 in my eyebrow from one of the bees trying to get into the windows of the car before I closed them up and got out of dodge!"

Now I have a box full of nasties that I don't know what I am going to do with yet. To top the day off, I get a call from a lady with a hive in her barn that wants a cut out done. BUT.. she wants it done free because she is hurting financially, wants the honey for herself because it is "her" honey, and wants me to give half of the bees to her friend who wants to start beekeeping. um no. not happening!


----------



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

Those aren't Gentile bees. Sounds like they belong to one of the twelve tribes of Misery-el.


----------

